

Stephen King on Adverbs - buckwild
http://www.brainpickings.org/index.php/2013/03/13/stephen-king-on-adverbs/

======
aashishkoirala
Interesting how he uses "usually" and "clearly" in the very paragraph he is
using to slam adverbs. The only blanket generalization that is true is that
all blanket generalizations are false.

